# Just finished my coolidor



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here it is, now just need to let the RH climb a bit....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice and Kitty Litter i am so proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking good Dan...you know pics are a requirement when you get it filled.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice and Kitty Litter i am so proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


LOL...another KL convert Tony.


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

lookin good lookin good


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope to have enough cigars to fill something like this eventually!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, I hope to have it filled someday....:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Looking good Dan...you know pics are a requirement when you get it filled.
> 
> LOL...another KL convert Tony.


_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!:beerchug:_


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice and Kitty Litter i am so proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


 Gees Tony you have totally killed it with the kitty litter bro. Way to hook it up. Loven my kl set up to.

Thats a wicked coolidor. Good job bro.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Which brand and model cooler is that? I may need to upgrade to something I can put shelves in like that.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Gees Tony you have totally killed it with the kitty litter bro. Way to hook it up. Loven my kl set up to.
> 
> Thats a wicked coolidor. Good job bro.


Yea, Im starting to think that he bought stock in Esquisicat!!!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Very good job with the coolidor. Where did you get the shelves from? Are they spanish cedar shelves?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice. I like the idea of having the cooler stand on end, more like a wine-a-dor. Makes more storage sense.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Good job. Someday I'll get mine done.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Exquisite!!*.....No..No!......*Exquisicat!* Fragrance Free!

aw well...... They both work! :laugh:


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Which brand and model cooler is that? I may need to upgrade to something I can put shelves in like that.


It is a Igloo max Cold 150 quart cooler. I got it at Sams club....


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Very good job with the coolidor. Where did you get the shelves from? Are they spanish cedar shelves?


I bought the spanish cedar and cut it to size. I actually should have made it a bit thinner to remove the shelves, but as it is right now the only way to get the shelves out is to cut them in half. They are wedged in there pretty good. If the cedar shrinks, which I doubt in a moist cooler, then maybe they will. I also left about 3 inches of space behind the shelves for air flow in addition to drilling holes in the shelves.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments, will be working on filling it up now....


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

nice, im diggin the shelves...im in need of box storage and this gives me ideas...


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> I bought the spanish cedar and cut it to size. I actually should have made it a bit thinner to remove the shelves, but as it is right now the only way to get the shelves out is to cut them in half. They are wedged in there pretty good. If the cedar shrinks, which I doubt in a moist cooler, then maybe they will. I also left about 3 inches of space behind the shelves for air flow in addition to drilling holes in the shelves.


Great job Dan, where did you buy the spanish cedar?


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I would like to know where you bought the spanish cedar as well


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet, now we wait will its FULL!


----------

